# Man eats his gsd after going less than a week without food



## volcano

Man eats beloved dog to stay alive in Canadian wilderness - NY Daily News

Im pretty sure it takes more than a few days to starve, and the guy doesnt even look skinny.


----------



## Bane Vom Vox

Crazy story. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MiaMoo

He was out there for months, so I can't imagine he was in a very easily accessible place. Knowing that, I can understand why he would resort to something such as that. He knew he probably wouldn't be found very quickly, or at all, so he found a food source. No, you can't starve in a couple of days, but by the sound of his condition when found, he wouldn't have been alive if he hadn't have done that.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack

"Im pretty sure it takes more than a few days to starve, and the guy doesnt even look skinny. "

he lost half of his body weight , clinging to life !
he was injured by a bear so in all likelihood could not have gone far to hunt - plus the expenditure and demands on a body trying to heat and heal itself - lots of energy needed just to keep alive in near freezing conditions
after a while the body starts catabolizing , eating its own protein stores -- 

Polar explorers ate their sled dogs and then canabolized the weakest most unlikely to survive members -- you do what you need to do to survive .


----------



## blackshep

I almost cannibalized my own arm when I was in the hospital and they forgot to feed me for 3 days. :/

Poor guy, what an awful ordeal. I'm sure it broke his heart to do it.


----------



## carmspack

there are phases to hunger for anyone having gone on a medical , protest (hunger strike) religious or self imposed fast will know.

many cultures , ancient and aboriginal may require some test where a person is isolated and deprived -- and after a series of physiological events the person has a spiritual awakening - visions , hyper awareness 

hey- we had an ice storm which encased our vehicle in a one inch wrapping of hard ice --- that lasted 3 days before we had a decent warm meal -- no lights, no heat, no running water -- a certain person in the household started being anxious for food , oh I'd say around after lunch time day one ---


----------



## Syaoransbear

carmspack said:


> "Im pretty sure it takes more than a few days to starve, and the guy doesnt even look skinny. "
> 
> he lost half of his body weight , clinging to life !
> he was injured by a bear so in all likelihood could not have gone far to hunt - plus the expenditure and demands on a body trying to heat and heal itself - lots of energy needed just to keep alive in near freezing conditions
> after a while the body starts catabolizing , eating its own protein stores --
> 
> Polar explorers ate their sled dogs and then canabolized the weakest most unlikely to survive members -- you do what you need to do to survive .


He lost all that body weight after he had already killed and eaten his dog. He killed and ate it just a few days after the bear attacked. He was probably hungry but he was definitely not starving when he killed his dog. Also, the bear did not attack him, it just attacked his resources like his food and canoe, so he was not injured by the bear.

Killing my dog wouldn't even occur to me. A dog would be a lot more useful for hunting small game than as food. I'm surprised he didn't bring fishing gear. I think next time he wants to go on a wildness trip completely unprepared he should go alone instead of bringing his dog. People shouldn't drag their dependents with them when they make plans to do something dangerous and irresponsible.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

........Eww...I guess I understand why but I dont understand how he could eat the dog. Mans loyal companion stuck with him thru everything only to be smashed in with a rock. Infact this man disgusts me in ways I cant even explain. Thats just me though. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## boomer11

easy to say you wouldnt eat your dog sitting in your cozy home behind your cozy keyboard with a full belly.

without you, the dog would die in those conditions anyways. so the choice is you both die or eating the dog and trying to save yourself. the dog was going to die either way. 

of course on the flip side, its easy for me to sit behind a keyboard and say i could smash my dogs head in with a rock. if i was in that situation i'd hope i'd have the courage to...


----------



## Montu

Guys you have to remember this is a news outlet..."few days" could also mean 10+ days....

I would probably want the dog for warmth and protection..but you gotta do what you gotta do I guess.


----------



## VTGirlT

What this guy said..

" 'He survived because he made good decisions'....hmmm..*.he ended up in the mess he was in because he made some very bad decisions. A long canoe trip by yourself.....bad decision. A long canoe trip by yourself in bear country without a gun....bad decision. Taking a dog along with you in bear country (they are natural enemies)..bad decision. And the poor dog dies.....The dog didn't eat him, that's all I have to say."


----------



## doggiedad

it says he "reportedly" ate his GSD.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Here is an article with more thorough reporting: Marco Lavoie's friend defends him eating his dog to survive | Mail Online

The NY Daily News is a tabloid paper. They make money on sensationalism. As you'll see in the above article, he was out there for months before killing his dog and was then rescued a week later.


----------



## My5dogs

I'd rather starve to death. This is disturbing.


----------



## Angelina03

Incomprehensible to me... Kill something else if you're starving and feed yourself and your dog... Would he have done the same to his son/daughter?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Angelina03 said:


> Incomprehensible to me... Kill something else if you're starving and feed yourself and your dog... Would he have done the same to his son/daughter?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Right? Eww.


----------



## boomer11

Right because a dog that you handed a check/cash over for is the same as a child that you helped create.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

boomer11 said:


> Right because a dog that you handed a check/cash over for is the same as a child that you helped create.


He killed his dog with a rock, think about it for a moment. 
He is a disturbing person.


----------



## MilesNY

People who say they would rather starve to death than eat their dog have never actually been starved. Your mind will switch to survival mood and you will do things you otherwise wouldn't of done. Plus the dog probably was in pretty bad shape as well. I am not sure why this guy didn't bring a gun when going so far into bear country alone, but I will not sit here and judge him. I have hiked, alone with my dog, in very remote areas, without a gun, and if I got injured there is high chance that I could of been in a similar situation. Let's stop making him out to be a monster, I am sure he probably loved his dog as much as we do, and instead learn from the tragedy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angelina03

boomer11 said:


> Right because a dog that you handed a check/cash over for is the same as a child that you helped create.


Yeah... I know it's not the same...for most people...and I can't really say without having experienced... BUT for many, dogs are their children, AND many children "created" are less loyal and loving than a "bought" dog. Just a thought... Anyhow, I don't "think" I could do that if it were me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BowWowMeow

MilesNY said:


> People who say they would rather starve to death than eat their dog have never actually been starved. Your mind will switch to survival mood and you will do things you otherwise wouldn't of done. Plus the dog probably was in pretty bad shape as well. I am not sure why this guy didn't bring a gun when going so far into bear country alone, but I will not sit here and judge him. I have hiked, alone with my dog, in very remote areas, without a gun, and if I got injured there is high chance that I could of been in a similar situation. Let's stop making him out to be a monster, I am sure he probably loved his dog as much as we do, and instead learn from the tragedy.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


A voice of reason in the wilderness. Thank you.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

MilesNY said:


> People who say they would rather starve to death than eat their dog have never actually been starved. Your mind will switch to survival mood and you will do things you otherwise wouldn't of done. Plus the dog probably was in pretty bad shape as well. I am not sure why this guy didn't bring a gun when going so far into bear country alone, but I will not sit here and judge him. I have hiked, alone with my dog, in very remote areas, without a gun, and if I got injured there is high chance that I could of been in a similar situation. Let's stop making him out to be a monster, I am sure he probably loved his dog as much as we do, and instead learn from the tragedy.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


in the article it says the bear "ate his food and destroyed his boat" and i did not read he was injured by a bear. Unless i missed something.


----------



## MilesNY

misslesleedavis1 said:


> in the article it says the bear "ate his food and destroyed his boat" and i did not read he was injured by a bear. Unless i missed something.


If you read the other article posted, it goes into detail about his condition when found. It's very sad.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## boomer11

why does he have to be injured? have you ever been in a wilderness without any supplies? have you ever even been in the wilderness during winter??? game isnt just running around like in the spring. do you think rabbits and fish just jump into your arms? killing his dog with a rock was probably the most humane thing he could think of. if the guy lost 90 pounds im sure the dog was also in really bad shape and close to death. lol you act like its so easy to just get food and shelter in the wilderness


----------



## misslesleedavis1

boomer11 said:


> why does he have to be injured? have you ever been in a wilderness without any supplies? have you ever even been in the wilderness during winter??? game isnt just running around like in the spring. do you think rabbits and fish just jump into your arms? killing his dog with a rock was probably the most humane thing he could think of. if the guy lost 90 pounds im sure the dog was also in really bad shape and close to death. lol you act like its so easy to just get food and shelter in the wilderness


Well then we can agree to disagree.


----------



## crackem

Its funny to see people who would most likely die if not for a grocery store sit behind a computer screen and judge a person and situation they know nothing about


----------



## MilesNY

boomer11 said:


> why does he have to be injured? have you ever been in a wilderness without any supplies? have you ever even been in the wilderness during winter??? game isnt just running around like in the spring. do you think rabbits and fish just jump into your arms? killing his dog with a rock was probably the most humane thing he could think of. if the guy lost 90 pounds im sure the dog was also in really bad shape and close to death. lol you act like its so easy to just get food and shelter in the wilderness


Boomer, I said injured because I was hiking, so short of an injury most experienced outdoors people can trek a great distance before starvation sets in. Now he was on a canoe trip so there is a high chance he couldn't of gotten out just depending on where he was and how long he had been going before the attack, but it does say he was injured as well. Also people fail to note, he was found in snow, which means winter. There is very few things to survive on in winter. No bugs, animals are harder to come by, fishing in freezing water is hazardous if you don't have actual equipment. 

Instead of being outraged, I feel terrible for him, he will probably be seconding guessing his actions from the start of the trip on for many years. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1

crackem said:


> Its funny to see people who would most likely die if not for a grocery store sit behind a computer screen and judge a person and situation they know nothing about


Well everyone is entitled to feel however they want about the whole mess he was in. I would not die if the grocery store was not behind my home. Yes the man was in a bad situation no doubt, but still something about this man just disgusts me, and as i said before, thats just me.


----------



## carmspack

Post WW 2 , people were eating rats, cats, dogs, - black market unnamed meat -- desperation does things . 

most of us would be like the crazy " before" person who changes back to normal after he has had the snickers bar.


----------



## MilesNY

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Well everyone is entitled to feel however they want about the whole mess he was in. I would not die if the grocery store was not behind my home. Yes the man was in a bad situation no doubt, but still something about this man just disgusts me, and as i said before, thats just me.


And I hope for his sake that he is the type of person who doesn't give a crap what you or anybody who thinks like you believes about him. The man almost died, and wether you blame him for his planning or not, he did not go out there with any negative intent, so for you to say he "disgusts" you, to me, is terrible.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BowWowMeow

Did you read the second article that I posted? That has a lot more information in it. 

Of course none of us can imagine eating our dogs! Of course there was something wrong with him--he was about to die of hunger! He wasn't in his right mind. You cannot predict how you would react in a similar situation because it is impossible to imagine. A little compassion goes a long way...

Perhaps instead of indicting this man in the righteous court of the Internet everyone might consider showing your dog(s) how much you love them by taking them for a hike, snowshoe, playing a game with them, etc.


----------



## RocketDog

Interestingly enough, most people who go out in the wilderness really shouldn't be out there. If you don't know what native vegetation to eat, if you can't make a fire in ANY conditions, rain, snow, wind, combination of all of the above-- and have _practiced it_-- if you can't make an emergency shelter no matter the terrain: Then you shouldn't be going on a 'long' trip or any trip by yourself. You should stick to well-known and well-traveled trails. Otherwise, stuff like this happens, and it's much more likely than people think. 

If you want to enjoy the wilderness, learn how to truly survive in it. It's not that hard, nor is it expensive.


----------



## doggiedad

this would be me. i've been lost in the wilderness with no
experience. i've also been in the desert with no experience
but there was village. i cup of water a day and 2 to 3 finger
not hand full but finger full of food. last year my GF, dog an i
were lost in the woods for 5 hours before we lucked up and found
our way out. when you're up against it like i was it makes you
a great GSD owner. lol.



RocketDog said:


> >>>>> Interestingly enough, most people who go out in the wilderness really shouldn't be out there. If you don't know what native vegetation to eat, if you can't make a fire in ANY conditions, rain, snow, wind, combination of all of the above-- and have _practiced it_-- if you can't make an emergency shelter no matter the terrain: Then you shouldn't be going on a 'long' trip or any trip by yourself. <<<<<
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should stick to well-known and well-traveled trails. Otherwise, stuff like this happens, and it's much more likely than people think.
> 
> If you want to enjoy the wilderness, learn how to truly survive in it. It's not that hard, nor is it expensive.


----------



## doggiedad

i have a feeling most of the people commenting on this thread
have never been in the wilderness, the high mountains or the desert.


----------



## OUbrat79

Wow, how quick people are to judge this poor man, who was dying (and who's dog was probably dying too). Everyone is so quick to say what they would do, yet when you scroll through the recently posted threads some people on this form won't even take their sick dog to a vet unless someone tells them they should.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

MilesNY said:


> And I hope for his sake that he is the type of person who doesn't give a crap what you or anybody who thinks like you believes about him. The man almost died, and wether you blame him for his planning or not, he did not go out there with any negative intent, so for you to say he "disgusts" you, to me, is terrible.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He probably doesnt and that is great. I agree that he did not go out with neg intent, i agree that he did what he had to do but he did something that to me was just so sad. Anyways, i wonder what he would have thought of doing for food if he did not have the dog. Also to make a statement about people thinking like me is off side, not everyone in this world would chow back on the family dog in that situation, some would. To get cranky about how i feel about him is sorta silly.


----------



## boomer11

crackem said:


> Its funny to see people who would most likely die if not for a grocery store sit behind a computer screen and judge a person and situation they know nothing about


hahaha great comment and judging by certain posts, its easy to see who those people are. 

the man is probably really traumatized over having to eat his dog. i mean you dont bring your dog on a 3 month trip because he is useful at catching game or tracking, you bring your dog along for his companionship. the dog probably loved going on these adventures with his owner. some people who are "disgusted" at the man's will to survive sure are clueless and imo heartless.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

boomer11 said:


> hahaha great comment and judging by certain posts, its easy to see who those people are.
> 
> the man is probably really traumatized over having to eat his dog. i mean you dont bring your dog on a 3 month trip because he is useful at catching game or tracking, you bring your dog along for his companionship. the dog probably loved going on these adventures with his owner. some people who are "disgusted" at the man's will to survive sure are clueless and imo heartless.


Woah. I am heartless? thats a terrible thing to say.


----------



## OUbrat79

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Woah. I am heartless? thats a terrible thing to say.


I'm sorry but this made me laugh. You are talking about what a horrible person this guy is for killing his dog and eating it instead of dying. Then where someone calls you out on it and says you are heartless for not having the slightest bit of understanding you say that's a terrible thing to say? 

Let's crucify the guy for not just dying and in return probably leaving his dog to die a slow and painful death, but God forbid someone call you heartless. :hammer:


----------



## misslesleedavis1

OUbrat79 said:


> I'm sorry but this made me laugh. You are talking about what a horrible person this guy is for killing his dog and eating it instead of dying. Then where someone calls you out on it and says you are heartless for not having the slightest bit of understanding you say that's a terrible thing to say?
> 
> Let's crucify the guy for not just dying and in return probably leaving his dog to die a slow and painful death, but God forbid someone call you heartless. :hammer:



Read all the comments before you go smashing your head with a hammer.


----------



## OUbrat79

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Read all the comments before you go smashing your head with a hammer.


I have read all of them.


----------



## doggiedad

it says clueless and heartless. 



boomer11 said:


> hahaha great comment and judging by certain posts, its easy to see who those people are.
> 
> the man is probably really traumatized over having to eat his dog. i mean you dont bring your dog on a 3 month trip because he is useful at catching game or tracking, you bring your dog along for his companionship. the dog probably loved going on these adventures with his owner.
> 
> some people who are "disgusted" at the man's will to survive sure are >>>>> clueless and imo heartless.<<<<<[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> misslesleedavis1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>> Woah. I am heartless? thats a terrible thing to say.<<<<< [/QUOTE]
Click to expand...


----------



## DaniFani

...._Making mental list of those that would surely die nearly instantly after a world catastrophe so I can salvage supplies from them after a few days..and eat their dogs after their dogs munch on them (because if you believe your dogs won't munch on your starved dead body you're crazy)._....to the rest of you, I'm glad some believe in their instinct to survive. :-D


----------



## DaniFani

OUbrat79 said:


> I'm sorry but this made me laugh. You are talking about what a horrible person this guy is for killing his dog and eating it instead of dying. Then where someone calls you out on it and says you are heartless for not having the slightest bit of understanding you say that's a terrible thing to say?
> 
> Let's crucify the guy for not just dying and in return probably leaving his dog to die a slow and painful death, but God forbid someone call you heartless. :hammer:


:toasting:


----------



## MilesNY

misslesleedavis1 said:


> He probably doesnt and that is great. I agree that he did not go out with neg intent, i agree that he did what he had to do but he did something that to me was just so sad. Anyways, i wonder what he would have thought of doing for food if he did not have the dog. Also to make a statement about people thinking like me is off side, not everyone in this world would chow back on the family dog in that situation, some would. To get cranky about how i feel about him is sorta silly.


He probably would of died without eating the dog, he was close to death even after eating the dog. And no it is not silly to call someone on saying a horrible comment about someone the don't know in a situation they themselves have never come close to facing. It's called being a decent human. Perhaps the world would be a far better place if we refrain from judging others and instead attempt a little compassion. Go take a survival course, go spend weeks and months in the wild and come back here with an educated opinion on what actually happens to your mind when faced with actual survival. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Syaoransbear

boomer11 said:


> why does he have to be injured? have you ever been in a wilderness without any supplies? have you ever even been in the wilderness during winter??? game isnt just running around like in the spring. do you think rabbits and fish just jump into your arms? killing his dog with a rock was probably the most humane thing he could think of. if the guy lost 90 pounds im sure the dog was also in really bad shape and close to death. lol you act like its so easy to just get food and shelter in the wilderness


He was there during july, august, and september. It wasn't winter.


----------



## MilesNY

Syaoransbear said:


> He was there during july, august, and september. It wasn't winter.


He was rescued the end of October/early November, in northern Canada. It was winter enough.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bill

Think what the dalmer party went through! Wow! Poor guy Bill

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## boomer11

Syaoransbear said:


> He was there during july, august, and september. It wasn't winter.


did you even read the other article??? when they found him he was limping around barefoot in 3 feet of snow. read before you make uneducated comments.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

OUbrat79 said:


> I have read all of them.


Then were did you catch anything but "disgusted"?


----------



## misslesleedavis1

I just read the whole story, people warned him not to go alone and it was not safe, the dog saved him by chasing the bear off..the first thing he said was "i want a new dog" , then added to train it for search and rescue. It is interesting to say the least.


----------



## carmspack

.....and it is part of the Canadian Shield which is rocky outcropping featuring some of the oldest rocks with an eco zone comprised of conifers , spruce and larch, same as Siberia . When I read that the man's kit was destroyed by a bear , I wondered if that bear was a Polar bear because that is their habitat . 
One of my friends husband was a geologist doing research work there -- hydro Quebec has interests there -- controversial https://www.google.ca/search?q=jame...gW964DoBA&sqi=2&ved=0CDYQsAQ&biw=1097&bih=483

the man left in mid July , had the encounter with the bear in mid August and was rescued in November , clinging to life , dehydrated , and suffering from hyperthermia --- 

""He survived because he made good decisions. Eating his dog was one of them," survival expert Andre Francois Bourbeau said in an interview with QMI."
That is a long time to survive those conditions . He was not a bumbling fool. He had some skills that he was able to rely on even though in bad shape , physically, energetically and probably tormented by the hopelessness of the situation.
Just the black flies and mosquitoes could have driven him insane .
Rocks don't grow a lot of garden greens -- more like woody lichen and mosses . Great if you are an elk .

Stay tuned-- sounds like the typical makings of a "Canadian" novel - man against nature . 
Seems part of the Canadian psyche -- evidenced in sparsely populated artistic renderings by the Group of Seven and others - and in literature . The remote and the vast .


"Go take a survival course, go spend weeks and months in the wild and come back here with an educated opinion on what actually happens to your mind when faced with actual survival."
OR ask someone who went to Poland in the early '80's during a massive blizzard -- no central heating -- lineups for food with coupons which limited and determined what and how much you could buy -- and if your turn came and the shelves were empty -- too bad , bad luck come back tomorrow . No guarantees. My mother in law went to visit her relatives . Told stories of pots of ice inside the house which had to be melted to have water in the morning. Brought back a "trapper hat" for her son , my husband, hand made , stray dog fur --- which looked so goofy , especially with husband making faces and playing it to the hilt -- we laughed so hard with the image --- but then realized the extreme spirit of their generosity of this gift . These people were wearing these out of need . 

We in our culture are so privileged . Don't take it for granted . Ever.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

I am sure that it will either result in a novel or canadian film..maybe both?


----------



## Saphire

Carmen cover your eyes!!!

I love my dog and he is part of my family. Gawd forbid should I ever have to decide I either eat him or die, I am sure my will to live would choose the latter.

To compare to human children in this case is not a fair comparison as 1. he is a dog
2. I nor any other human did not birth him 
3. he is a dog


----------



## Syaoransbear

boomer11 said:


> did you even read the other article??? when they found him he was limping around barefoot in 3 feet of snow. read before you make uneducated comments.


Every article has a different 'fact'.


----------



## MilesNY

Syaoransbear said:


> Every article has a different 'fact'.


The original article is where I got the location and time frame from. He was rescued at the very end of October beginning of November. Carmen did a nice job of describing the area, but if you want to pretend it was a warm pleasant summer trip in the foothills then be my guest.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer

I avoided this thread, but alas, you all aren't posting much this evening, so I finally decided to read it. 

I wasn't there. So how could I know. 

I can't figure how he could possibly know that they would find him a few days after eating the dog -- if that is what happened, so it's not like he just needed to hold out a few more days. 

I don't know if I could eat the dog or not. But I would kill the dog. If I was starving and I had no reason to believe I might be rescued in time. I would kill the dog, yes with a rock if that was all I had. Nature is cruel. Much crueler than having your head bashed in with a rock. That dog had probably lost as much of a percentage of its body weight as the man, and it couldn't possibly hunt for itself and survive. Domestic dogs aren't generally able to do that when they have been raised as dependents. So to leave him behind and go into the great beyond, would mean the dog would probably have to starve to death, if it wouldn't eat you. 

It's a dog. Yes, we love them. No one wants to think about eating their dog. I don't know. If they do make a movie about that, I don't want to watch it. If anyone can make a situation worse than tabloids, its Hollywood.


----------



## volcano

I think the guy is an idiot and thats being kind. He made all kinds of dumb decisions and doesnt deserve any benefit of doubt. Its like if I decide to crawl into sewer to smoke crack, then get stuck and eat my dog to survive after she saves me from the rats. Its my fault. If youre bringing a dog along on a trip that challenging then you need a backup plan like a sat phone or emergency beacon. Eating your dog shouldnt be the backup plan.


----------



## MilesNY

volcano said:


> I think the guy is an idiot and thats being kind. He made all kinds of dumb decisions and doesnt deserve any benefit of doubt. Its like if I decide to crawl into sewer to smoke crack, then get stuck and eat my dog to survive after she saves me from the rats. Its my fault.


Really? That isn't even a comparison that deserves a response. I guess we should all just stay at home in our little bubble and never live on the off chance something may go wrong and we die. I do bite work with my dogs, there is a chance they could get caught wrong and break their neck, guess I should stop doing that so people don't call me stupid if an accident happens. I do backpacking trips into back country with my dog, guess I should stop doing that incase my dog or I gets mauled by a puma or bear or moose. The guy was experienced, I am betting not his or the dogs first trip, bad things happened, I hardly think attacking him as a person is a productive use of the tragedy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1

@MilesNY,

Why do you seem so resentful of the people that think this guy was off side for eating his dog? He ate his dog, love it or hate it eating a dog will bring out feelings and opinions you may or not agree with but not everyone is "uneducated, heartless or clueless" get over it.


----------



## MilesNY

misslesleedavis1 said:


> @MilesNY,
> 
> Why do you seem so resentful of the people that think this guy was off side for eating his dog? He ate his dog, love it or hate it eating a dog will bring out feelings and opinions you may or not agree with but not everyone is "uneducated, heartless or clueless" get over it.


Because it's the new year and everyone is spending their time insulting a man they know nothing about. Perhaps I just think that everyone could stand to leave this guy alone, let him grieve his dog and torture himself over the choices he made. People who have never faced that situation condemning him hits a nerve with me. 

There are dogs starving in backyards right now, there are shelter dogs being gassed by the thousands, there are pitbulls fight for their lives in a ring of death, and you want to attack a man who very clearly loved his dog and almost died before killing and eating him? Why don't you get over it and invest your time attacking the people on here who can't even be bothered to take the dog to the vet? 

People who judge others really bugs me. I guess I was raised with manners where you don't talk badly about someone you don't know and a situation you know nothing about. It really doesn't bother me that people struggle with the idea of killing and eating their dog, it bugs me when you insult someone who did not have a choice and didn't want to as much as you don't. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1

MilesNY said:


> Because it's the new year and everyone is spending their time insulting a man they know nothing about. Perhaps I just think that everyone could stand to leave this guy alone, let him grieve his dog and torture himself over the choices he made. People who have never faced that situation condemning him hits a nerve with me.
> 
> There are dogs starving in backyards right now, there are shelter dogs being gassed by the thousands, there are pitbulls fight for their lives in a ring of death, and you want to attack a man who very clearly loved his dog and almost died before killing and eating him? Why don't you get over it and invest your time attacking the people on here who can't even be bothered to take the dog to the vet?
> 
> People who judge others really bugs me. I guess I was raised with manners where you don't talk badly about someone you don't know and a situation you know nothing about. It really doesn't bother me that people struggle with the idea of killing and eating their dog, it bugs me when you insult someone who did not have a choice and didn't want to as much as you don't.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You have spent alot of time attacking people you know nothing about too. I dont feel i have to say this again but i will, i understand why he did it, but i dont understand how he did it. He has no idea who we are, so there is no need to defend him, besides there is alot of judging going on, on this thread and many others. I find manners go out the window on the internet. Have you read some of the comments underneath his article? go there and defend away because i can tell you people are saying alot worse then a simple "he disgusts me".


----------



## MilesNY

misslesleedavis1 said:


> You have spent alot of time attacking people you know nothing about too. I dont feel i have to say this again but i will, i understand why he did it, but i dont understand how he did it. He has no idea who we are, so there is no need to defend him, besides there is alot of judging going on, on this thread and many others. I find manners go out the window on the internet. Have you read some of the comments underneath his article? go there and defend away because i can tell you people are saying alot worse then a simple "he disgusts me".


Please show me where I directly insulted your intelligence or you as a person? I didn't. I explain how he could mentally handle killing his dog, because I have a lot of experience taking SERE courses, SAR and being an active backpacker. There are a great number of books you can even read about what goes on in the brain during starvation and survival. He owned a German shepherd, this is a public German shepherd forum, so how do you know he isn't on here? Or won't be? 

The fact that he survived as long as he did is a indicator that he was extremely skilled. Should he of taken the trip? That is not my place to judge because I personally have done plenty of trips people told me were "dangerous". Accidents happen, life has many risks, just because you don't do an activity that others do doesn't give you the right to call them stupid or "a disturbing" person. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## boomer11

shoot i get cranky if i miss eating lunch. couldnt even imagine barely eating anything for weeks. the combination of hungry, wet, and cold can mentally break a lot of people. 

after reading the article i do feel bad for the guy. he wanted to take his dogs on these adventures. it said he loved his dogs more than some people and treated it like he treated his children. must have been one heck of a emotional decision to kill it.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

@MilesNY,

I have not called him stupid. I have done backpacking trips with my dogs, i am no Les Stroud mind you but i am not a beginner either. Very good that you can explain how he could eat his dog, i am sure he will need an army of support once he starts dealing with the emotional stages he will go thru.

The article says a few days without food, another says 10 and another says 1 week. There will have to be a solid article eventually..i wonder why the bear attacked him in the first place they usually avoid people if there is nothing in it for them, obviously being as experianced as he was he would have had rope to hang his food. I wonder if his first few words were "i want another dog" as one article claimed? 

I may of confused you with another person who went on and on about my "heartless, clueless" opinion of him, if i did i do apologize to you.


----------



## MilesNY

misslesleedavis1 said:


> @MilesNY,
> 
> I have not called him stupid. I have done backpacking trips with my dogs, i am no Les Stroud mind you but i am not a beginner either. Very good that you can explain how he could eat his dog, i am sure he will need an army of support once he starts dealing with the fact he ate the dog and all the emotional stages he will go thru.


No, you're right, you called him disturbing and said that he disgusts you. Nice thing to say to a man who took a trip with his loved dog that almost killed him and did kill his dog. I hope you have a very pleasant New Year and never go through what this man did. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1

MilesNY said:


> No, you're right, you called him disturbing and said that he disgusts you. Nice thing to say to a man who took a trip with his loved dog that almost killed him and did kill his dog. I hope you have a very pleasant New Year and never go through what this man did.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks have a fantastic new year yourself


----------



## RocketDog

Hmm. The first article, which is obviously incorrect, states the bear attack was in August and "A few days after the attack, Lavoie killed his German shepherd with a rock and ate his pet to survive, a source told QMI Agency"....which would leave him still in August, or early Sept. This means this article is unreliable. 

The second posted article has some holes, too. It states he hunted and fished after the bear attack, but twisted his ankle and decided to stop and let it heal. Then it states he ran out of ammunition. But he could've still fished, if he'd been fishing before. You don't need ammo for that. Then it states he took his socks off in 14 degree weather to let them dry out. Any one who has any wilderness experience knows that is not how you dry your socks out in that kind of weather. It also states he had no matches. Um....that's why you always carry a metal match and know how to use it. There are also techniques for actually carrying a piece of burning wood so as to maintain your fire if you are on the move. People who want to spend this amount of time alone should at least have these emergency basics, such as the flint and steel. 

I am not judging him for eating his dog, and the facts are clearly not known in entirety. However, if any of that is true, this isn't a man who should've been out for 3 months alone.


Edit: Upon googling, it seems no news source can agree on when the bear raid happened. Some place it in July. In which case he should've been able to make it out well before snows. Interesting that no major news source has been able to nail down any concrete information, it appears.


----------



## Syaoransbear

MilesNY said:


> The original article is where I got the location and time frame from. He was rescued at the very end of October beginning of November. Carmen did a nice job of describing the area, but if you want to pretend it was a warm pleasant summer trip in the foothills then be my guest.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I live in Canada and go up north on canoe/fishing trips in uninhabited areas in the shields, I have a pretty good idea what kind of environment this guy was in. I've even brought my dog on a canoe trip. I still think he's completely irresponsible for not keeping at least a satellite phone on him. We take those even if we are in a group, it's extraordinarily careless to go all alone on an extremely long trip without one. On such a long trip it would be _strange_ to never have a bear go through your stuff at least once, especially if they are busy plumping up for winter.

I vilify him for being unprepared for a pretty likely situation and bringing along a dependent that was never able to consent to going on the trip and taking those risks. You can be as irresponsible as you want when it's just you, but if you bring along an animal or a child or anything else that depends on you for its survival you have a duty to plan for the worst and be prepared. I have a hard time believing he was experienced if he never considered a bear ruining all of his supplies or his canoe. That's something we worry about every day when we're up north. Perhaps he got too cocky.

I'd like to see what my SIL says. She used to do canoe trips constantly, even canoed all the way across canada, even when there was snow on the ground and ice forming on the water that she would have to maneuver through.


----------



## volcano

He shouldve had a sat phone, it wouldnt make the trip less challenging. He shouldve also had a 44 magnum and plenty of trapping and fishing equipment. The initial article I linked to said a few days after the attack he ate his dog, a dog is 40 lbs of meat and that would last me over a month without starving at all so I dunnno what really happened. I still think the guy made bad decisions to start and that shouldnt be excused.


----------



## carmspack

RocketDog - how do you interview a man who is in such ruff shape that he can barely talk. When he was found he was hallucinating from lack of food . Have you been interviewed by media? Sometimes you can barely recognize anything in the content as being what you had actually said or intended !
A trip which was planned for became a long trip . 
things happen , even on the most planned for treks , including Mt Everest , where there are deaths yearly -- yet the spirit of adventure calls out to some. Some want to escape 




 ,

others are thrill seekers , pushing to the limits and beyond of extreme adventure -- then they wait to be rescued -- 

on this "never able to consent to going on the trip and taking those risks" referring to taking along someone , some animal which is a dependent -- happens every single day . Every police service dog is put to risk . Sometimes resulting in loss of life . Dogs used in land mine detection did not sign on the dotted line under "I give my consent".


----------



## LaRen616

I could never kill and eat my dog. 

I actually would rather starve and let my dog eat me. I love him more than I love myself.


----------



## carmspack

how is that thoughtful or responsible for the people that love and depend on you .
at what point is the dog allowed to make this decision.

the party that finds you with the dog poised over you about to take a mouthful will shoot the dog -- so what is gained


----------



## LaRen616

carmspack said:


> how is that thoughtful or responsible for the people that love and depend on you .
> at what point is the dog allowed to make this decision.
> 
> the party that finds you with the dog poised over you about to take a mouthful will shoot the dog -- so what is gained


Only my animals depend on me and they all are spoken for and would have homes if something happened to me. I am single, I live alone and I have no children. 

I did not think about him being shot after he ate me though, I wouldn't want that to happen to him.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

The article must be faulty, he packed for a long trip, I assume he brought enough food for that long trip, you dont go dropping 90 lbs in a few days. So that makes me wonder. He spranged his ankle is what one article said then he stopped to let it heal..well you can be up and working range of motion with a sprang within a week. He was not backpacking, he was in a canoe which means his ankle would be of limited use. Lots of faulty info in a few articles I have read about it. Lots of things that dont make any sense what so ever. I guess media can make it what they want, but that guy is the only one that knows what happened. One article claimed his first words were, I want another dog...really? I hope not because that is a weird thing to say when you are fresh from eating yours. I dont know if you can eat raw dog? I guess if you liked having the runs you could but other then that wouldn't you have to cook it? Which means having a fire going...or the fact I read he took his socks off at night, to let them dry..I dont know about that, I cant see anyone taking socks off at night...so half these articles must be speculation with no actual fact.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RocketDog

carmspack said:


> RocketDog - *how do you interview a man who is in such ruff shape that he can barely talk*. When he was found he was hallucinating from lack of food . Have you been interviewed by media? Sometimes you can barely recognize anything in the content as being what you had actually said or intended !
> A trip which was planned for became a long trip .
> things happen , even on the most planned for treks , including Mt Everest , where there are deaths yearly -- yet the spirit of adventure calls out to some. Some want to escape
> Crossing Over: The Art of Jeremy Down - YouTube ,
> 
> others are thrill seekers , pushing to the limits and beyond of extreme adventure -- then they wait to be rescued --
> 
> on this "never able to consent to going on the trip and taking those risks" referring to taking along someone , some animal which is a dependent -- happens every single day . Every police service dog is put to risk . Sometimes resulting in loss of life . Dogs used in land mine detection did not sign on the dotted line under "I give my consent".



He is not the first one to be found in an extreme state of suffering. Yet we do find responsible (as responsible as media can be) articles. It has been at least 8 weeks since the first one, by now the facts should be more clear. 

I'm also not necessarily disputing his condition nor his choice-- I'm saying he was ill-prepared from the sounds of it. If he could not utilize a map and compass (or in this day and age, a GPS) quickly enough to get back home once his supplies were out/stolen, and he didn't have basic emergency materials such as a magnesium fire starter, then he should not have attempted such a trip, imho. This is how these things happen. I don't care if you're only going in for a day hike. You should be prepared to have to spend at least a few emergency nights in the woods. And if you're going for 3 months, well, I would expect no less than a GPS, compass, map, and the fire-starting/fishing materials.


----------



## ozzymama

Satellite phones are about $800 to buy in Canada - and they don't work everywhere. Dh and I have been on snowmobile trips and my phone hasn't been able to work. Nobody traipses through the woods in Canada with a rifle or gun of any sort unless it is hunting season and you have your tags with you. We had snow the end of October and I'm only a 1/2 hour north of Carmen. I remember when survival, specifically winter survival classes were mandatory in school - at least in the districts I grew up in. 
It's the saddest story in the world and unfortunately, at least the man survived. I know of a few hunters who hunt a bit North of here and they take their dogs, not to hunt because for most big game, you cannot hunt with a dog, a dog running deer will be shot, but because of bears. Either they take a dog who will bait bears back to where it's easier to shoot them or they take them to run bears off who come too close to hunt camps. Northern Quebec is crazy terrain and incredibly isolated, there are camps for hunting and fishing and most require you be flown in and out, they just are not reachable any other way, except extreme hiking. My friends just returned from a year long bike ride around the world, they each only took one back pack, a bottle of water with a filter, so they could drink anywhere, any water, laptop, a few knives and a camera. People who take those sorts of treks are generally well prepared, but emergencies can happen. We had an extremely long winter here, the bears would still be very hungry and aggressive well into the summer. They will be worse next year, 2 long, cold, quick winters back to back.


----------



## ozzymama

The other thing to remember, if you have done canoe trips, it's not all water, you have to portage, one person by themselves, even with a lightweight canoe and supplies.


----------



## carmspack

expect so much of this man who is lucky to be alive . How many who have responded on this thread could endure even one week without personal hygiene -- go two , three days without a shampoo ? How about no texting, no web sites , no phones .


----------



## RocketDog

Some of us do that regularly.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

I get hauled into the woods every october to do the no hygeine, no shampoo trips..I like the week or 2 we spend together with no phones or kids lol, I do not like the canoe tho, I would rather just back pack. My fiance is all about the canoe because he dislikes walking for hours. We usually go to Algonquin, maybe Frontenac is in the stars for us next year. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MadLab

I would think it'd be a good idea keeping the dog around after it already saved the guy from a bear according to one of the articles.

Sounds like he was bear bait if he wasn't found in time. 

I think it is normal for people to feel the dog shouldn't have gotten eating.

But placed in a similar situation many would revert to their survival instincts and contemplate eating it. No matter how shocked they are at the thoughts.


----------



## Syaoransbear

carmspack said:


> expect so much of this man who is lucky to be alive . How many who have responded on this thread could endure even one week without personal hygiene -- go two , three days without a shampoo ? How about no texting, no web sites , no phones .


Hmm I don't think I've ever had a shower because I couldn't stand my own dirtiness. I never think "I can't stand how dirty I am, I need to shower." It's more like "I think people are avoiding me, maybe I should shower...?"


----------



## Arc

Aside from my post being eaten by the website twice now, there was a time when hygiene was at a premium and some people didn't shower for up to three months. I have masculinity which is severely lacking in most of the male world today, so I was ordered to shower a little more often.

On topic. This man was poorly equipped for his area. During my time at MWTC, I kept common sense items on my person: Fixed blade, cellphone in waterproof bag, wrist watch, etc, with more in my backpack, which of course can easily double for a pillow. There was plenty of GPS, maps and compasses to go around as well. Mercy if I had to use a map, we would be lost for days...

If I wasn't in such a large group with mules carrying supplies, and emergency services within radio reach, it stands to reason to have an "oh snap" kit in a secured pocket.

Simple top of my head contents: Fishing kit, space blanket, iodine tablets, striker/fire, 550cord, pocket lint or cypress bark packed into a piece of straw (melted shut), waterproof bag, micro-LED light, signal mirror, etc. very small container. A compass attachment for a wrist watch goes a long way, so does a gun but this is Canada. A knife with a duct-tape handle wrapped in cord is good to for wounds and shelters. 

Lesson taught here is have and do what you need to right now, so your future is less painful. I can go on and on about if he had this or did that but the fact is he didn't and this is the result.

Back off topic. 
A phone with a custom ROM and good power discipline can last for weeks, but I often have backup power for my gadgets even on the side of a frozen mountain. Even if there is no service, it plays music, records, flashlight, mirror, signaling, etc, and sometimes you get some pure luck with a text attached.


----------



## Wanderer

Thousands upon thousands of people kill their dogs (of course they have someone else do the actual killing) simply because they didn't have the time to train it and got upset when it became too much to handle.

I won't say a word against a man who had to kill his dog to survive regardless of him going after the dog on day 3 or day 33. You want to get mad about people being hasty and killing dogs, then point that anger at the right people


----------



## TommyB681

Thats a shame but unfortuntly he did what he believed was best to preserve himself. Self preservation


----------



## Anubis_Star

misslesleedavis1 said:


> @MilesNY,
> 
> Why do you seem so resentful of the people that think this guy was off side for eating his dog? He ate his dog, love it or hate it eating a dog will bring out feelings and opinions you may or not agree with but not everyone is "uneducated, heartless or clueless" get over it.


It's because the things people are saying against him are naive and show a true lack of understanding on the topic.

This was not some city slicker going for a romp through bear country. It was a seasoned outdoors man going on an extended trip alone. Shoulda Coulda Woulda, in my mind he obviously knew his stuff to survive as long as he did even after losing half his body weight. Article claims he had an injured ankle - severe infection could of set in.

He did not eat his dog days after the attack, as was already explained in several other articles. He killed his dog WEEKS after the attack. I would eat my dog in a heart beat to survive. Heck, if I was lost with my best friend for weeks or months and she died before me because we had a very limited or non-existent food source, I would turn into a cannibal right then and there. And this is from someone who has grown up doing a large amount of backwoods camping. I feel comfortable that I could make a decent attempt at survive. But I'm not naive. You do what you must to survive, you don't leave it up to chance and hope.

If I'm in a car accident and my dog dies because he's in the car, does that make me a bad owner for taking him on a road trip?


----------



## Anubis_Star

Syaoransbear said:


> I live in Canada and go up north on canoe/fishing trips in uninhabited areas in the shields, I have a pretty good idea what kind of environment this guy was in. I've even brought my dog on a canoe trip. I still think he's completely irresponsible for not keeping at least a satellite phone on him. We take those even if we are in a group, it's extraordinarily careless to go all alone on an extremely long trip without one. On such a long trip it would be _strange_ to never have a bear go through your stuff at least once, especially if they are busy plumping up for winter.
> 
> I vilify him for being unprepared for a pretty likely situation and bringing along a dependent that was never able to consent to going on the trip and taking those risks. You can be as irresponsible as you want when it's just you, but if you bring along an animal or a child or anything else that depends on you for its survival you have a duty to plan for the worst and be prepared. I have a hard time believing he was experienced if he never considered a bear ruining all of his supplies or his canoe. That's something we worry about every day when we're up north. Perhaps he got too cocky.
> 
> I'd like to see what my SIL says. She used to do canoe trips constantly, even canoed all the way across canada, even when there was snow on the ground and ice forming on the water that she would have to maneuver through.



If a bear ruins all of your supplies and canoe, and you fall and break your ankle trying to escape, what would YOU do? 

It would also be a miracle, I would guess, if a bear happened to ruin all of your supplies EXCEPT your satellite phone.


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe

Syaoransbear said:


> He lost all that body weight after he had already killed and eaten his dog. He killed and ate it just a few days after the bear attacked. He was probably hungry but he was definitely not starving when he killed his dog. Also, the bear did not attack him, it just attacked his resources like his food and canoe, so he was not injured by the bear.
> 
> Killing my dog wouldn't even occur to me. *A dog would be a lot more useful for hunting small game than as food. *I'm surprised he didn't bring fishing gear. I think next time he wants to go on a wildness trip completely unprepared he should go alone instead of bringing his dog. People shouldn't drag their dependents with them when they make plans to do something dangerous and irresponsible.


My thoughts exactly. I trust my dogs instincts better than my own and I could probably provide for myself better with my dog's help than without it. I have absolutely no tracking abilities (other than following very defined footsteps, which would likely never happen), I can't hear animals moving, catch their scent or have the ability to know where a threat may lay before its too late and I'm caught off guard. In the long run (eating my dog for a few meals vs utilizing my dog for many meals until I can reach safety) I would choose to keep my dog around so long as he can help and contribute. But I honestly can't say what I would do.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Did anyone actually read the part were it said he was not even 1 week into his trip in the middle of july beside a lake when he was attacked? Plus he ate his dog 3 days after the attack, then went on to survive up until snow fell. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe

And I am NOT putting this man down for what he was forced to do. I understand the basic need for survival. People can say they would NEVER do it, but when you are put in a life or death situation all rationale goes out the window, REALLY quick! The qualities that make our species different from the rest get put on hold when your survival is at risk. And if there is no amount of self-preservation in someone, then there's something wrong. Then life itself has failed. And that's a HUGE defeat (and the end of this beautiful planet where life itself thrives) seeing as life has thrived for millions of years(that's a whole 'nother convo IMO lol).


----------



## Syaoransbear

Anubis_Star said:


> If a bear ruins all of your supplies and canoe, and you fall and break your ankle trying to escape, what would YOU do?
> 
> It would also be a miracle, I would guess, if a bear happened to ruin all of your supplies EXCEPT your satellite phone.


He didn't fall and break his ankle trying to escape from the bear, he fell and hurt his ankle just walking around, long after the bear encounter. I still don't understand why he stopped fishing when his gear was intact.

Plus leaving your satellite phone with your edible supplies would be pretty stupid. You keep that with you.

I don't think I'm naive for thinking this guy was stupid for going into bear country all alone with no means of communication after being warned it was a dangerous area by other more experienced campers.


----------



## shilorio

I couldn't do it. 
I would rather use my dog as a heat sourse . I would never kill my dog brutally and then eat him. It's like eaton my child. 
No way. 
That being said he should have planned out his trip better and not gone into bear territory with out thinking it could happen, as said by the person above me.
I would just make sure i am plenty prepared and protected by what could happen. Or just not go do somthing like that.
A bears gotta eat too, so don't go steppin in his territory expecting him now to munch on all your goods. 
All I'm saying as I would never be in such a situation. 
Nope.


----------



## Anubis_Star

Syaoransbear said:


> He didn't fall and break his ankle trying to escape from the bear, he fell and hurt his ankle just walking around, long after the bear encounter. I still don't understand why he stopped fishing when his gear was intact.
> 
> Plus leaving your satellite phone with your edible supplies would be pretty stupid. You keep that with you.
> 
> I don't think I'm naive for thinking this guy was stupid for going into bear country all alone with no means of communication after being warned it was a dangerous area by other more experienced campers.



You are correct in that last part. I just feel that because there are so few consistent media reports, it's hard to know what really happened. What it does sound like happened is he lasted a good amount of time, in bear country, alone and injured (how injured - who really knows). That shows SOME knowledge, probably not the best.


----------



## Hunter4628

I know you do what you got to do to survive, but i would never do such a thing to my beloved dog! no matter how much i starve..


----------



## selzer

I wouldn't specifically put myself in that position. But, if I found my self in such a position, then, I can't say what I would do. 

Have you ever read The Good Earth by Pearl S. Buck. The main character was a farmer in China. He spent all day in the field with his Ox. The ox was a sort of companion to him. When the famine came, he put his son on top of the ox, so that marauders would not steal and kill the ox while it looked for anything to eat. But finally, the children were starving, the youngest was so starved that she did not grow or develop mentally properly. They had to kill the ox. It was very like killing one of our dogs, maybe worse. He couldn't do it, his wife had to do it. He couldn't eat it either, but his children and wife had to eat it. 

I imagine starving, and watching your family starve could make you do things that when you are warm and fed and safe you couldn't conceive of.


----------



## Jmoore728

I can honestly say, I don't think I could eat my dog...I would hope I would be able to live off the land....I haven't read the article yet and I surely haven't ever been in a situation like that....That would be a bad situation


----------



## Phantom

carmspack said:


> Post WW 2 , people were eating rats, cats, dogs, - black market unnamed meat -- desperation does things .
> 
> most of us would be like the crazy " before" person who changes back to normal after he has had the snickers bar.


I'm sure I could eat rats, cats and dogs if I was starving. I really don't think I could eat My own cats and dog though. In fact if I hadn't read this, It probably wouldn't have even crossed my mind to do so. I think by the time I lost all hope and was willing to kill and eat my own pet, I'd be too physically worn out to be able to do it. I really hope I never have to find out though.


----------



## GSD Fanatic 101

> ANASTASIA PAPPA: "He survived because he made good decisions"....hmmm...he ended up in the mess he was in because he made some very bad decisions. A long canoe trip by yourself.....bad decision. A long canoe trip by yourself in bear country without a gun....bad decision. Taking a dog along with you in bear country (they are natural enemies)..bad decision. And the poor dog dies.....The dog didn't eat him, that's all I have to say.


My thoughts EXACTLY ^

My dogs are my kids. I would never kill and eat one of them. He obviously wasn't prepared enough to go on the trip. He could have dug in the snow and found plants he could eat. He could of looked inside a log or pushed a medium sized rock out of the way and found bugs in the dirt. He could have done so many things but in a few days he decided "The only way for me to survive is to eat my beloved dog!" I highly doubt that this guy cared about his dog if he ate it in a few days. Obviously if he was in a boat he was near water. He could have made a container to put water into with rocks or leaves that had water proof capability. Use his shoe for goodness sake. If it was below freezing they probably had snow. Build a fire and put your shoe next to it throw some snow in your shoe. Boom you got water. Stuff the snow in your mouth, wait a little while. Water. He could have made tools out of rocks and did age old spear fishing. Made a trap with his shirt and a large rock. His dog could have been a hunting partner, a source of warmth, an alert for danger. They have highly sensitive noses. Great for tracking pray. They will be your eyes and your ears. I swear it's evolution going backwards. We are supposed to be intelligent beings. I don't see anything intelligent about this man. It's people like that, that drive me mad. I pray that he doesn't get another "beloved" dog.


----------



## volcano

The whole story is goofy and missing alot of details. The eating the dog after less than a week seems nonsense but who knows? It seems to me like having a dead carcass would attract more bears right???


----------



## wolfy dog

You cannot say what you would do if you haven't been in that situation. Actually in his death he saved his owner.


----------



## volcano

I know I wouldnt eat Apache after 3 days of no food. Thats why I said the story seems wrong, nobody would do that unless youre crazy. Am I the only skinny person in the thread? 3 days no food would create hunger pangs but id be fine.


----------



## selzer

I've gone five days. But now that I am old and have diabetes, I am not sure if I could do that. Evenso, chances are, if it is that remote, I'd probably die anyway after I ate the dog, and my last memory would be of killing a critter that loved and trusted me and eating it. I can't see that being preferable to hanging together and dying if we must. But having eaten and drunk this morning, it is easy to say what I would and wouldn't do.


----------

